
2020: New Ideas in Programming - david927
This next Saturday at 10am at HanaHaus in Palo Alto, we&#x27;ll have a special meeting of 2020 with two presentations.
======
AnimalMuppet
It might be nice if you tell us what the two presentations are, or at least
who the two presenters are. (The link you supplied doesn't say, either.)

Also, this might fit better in "Show HN" than in "Ask HN", since you aren't
asking anything...

~~~
david927
Thanks, I did that and re-posted it in Show HN.

------
david927
For more information:
[http://2020salon.blogspot.com](http://2020salon.blogspot.com)

